
GB Studio v1.2 Released - djxfade
https://github.com/chrismaltby/gb-studio/releases/tag/v1.2.0
======
kennydude
Thank you for actually adding a single line describing the project to the
release notes. More projects should do this so links here actually make sense.

~~~
xq3000
+10

